# Puncture-resistant tire recommendation?



## burgrat

I'm riding Specialized Armadillos (700x23c) on my road bike right now, but they are getting old and need replacement. I'm looking for less expensive tires, 700x25c that will be durable for rough tarmac here in Texas and resistant to puncturing. Any recommendations?


----------



## Gervase

Not much is going to be more puncture resistant than the armadillos, however if you want a puncture resistant tyre, then try the Continental GP 4000 S. Personally i think they are right up there with the armadillos, but will blow them and many other tyres into the weeds, when it comes to performance.
Changing will lighten your wheels by about 250gsm, no kidding!


----------



## jmchapple

conti gatorskin


----------



## Dave Hickey

Maxis Re-Fuse.....


----------



## adjtogo

Hands down, the best training, puncture-resistant tire is the Conti Gatorskin. A lot of riders in the bike club I'm in swear by them. One of the LBS's here have a hard time keeping them in stock. I've purchased two bikes within the past year, a Bianchi Infinito and a Bianchi Sempre and traded out the Vittoria tires that came with the bikes for Gatorskins. I've only had three flat tires in over 3K miles on the Infinito since 9/1/10, and all were related to each other. I had a very small piece of steel belt thinner than a paperclip stuch in the tire that I couldn't see. Took it to the LBS where the mech found it under a bright light and pulled it out with needle nosed pliers. No flats since. Well worth the extra money for them. It might cost a little more up front, but will save you on inner tubes later.


----------



## suasponte2/75

Gervase said:


> Not much is going to be more puncture resistant than the armadillos, however if you want a puncture resistant tyre, then try the Continental GP 4000 S. Personally i think they are right up there with the armadillos, but will blow them and many other tyres into the weeds, when it comes to performance.
> Changing will lighten your wheels by about 250gsm, no kidding!


you are kidding right? these are race day tires for a reason...you sacrifice durability for weight. you look at these the wrong way and the sidewalls might blow (I've had 2 within the last 6 months go out. 1 was only 2 weeks old).


----------



## Blessed01

Well, I've been using Nashbar-brand tires for years (the ones with kevlar.) Nothing fancy about them but they are cheap (about $12 per tire when on sale), durable (don't recall the last time I got a flat) and long-lasting (I get close to 6k miles on the rear wheel. I ride them until the lining or inner belt starts to show.) I've used Conti Gatorskins (got a pinch flat once) but, quite honestly, setting aside Conti's good looks, the Nashbar brand is every bit as durable a tire as the Conti.


----------



## T K

No Gp's. I had two blow out within 500miles of new. I have ridden the armadillos and still have one on a bike. They are are ok, don't seem to last very long and I have had a few flats on them.
I am having great luck with the Schwalbe Durnos in a 25. Zero flats so far, like the ride and they seem to be wearing well. Highly recomend. PBK had them pretty cheap too.


----------



## looigi

Riding in CA I used to get many flats (sometimes several on a one ride) from goat's head thorns. Armadillos were a huge improvement and all my riding buddies started using them. If goat's head thorns are the problem, I don't know any tire as good.


----------



## Gervase

Yes, these are race tyres, as they are fast, light, and corner, second to none. They are also very puncture resistant, and your right, they are soft on the wall, but hey anything that punctures a wall......got to be a rock or broken bottle, something that is sticking up.
So I would agree the sidewalls are soft, which is why the roll so well, but the tread that hits the road, has this vectran layer, and it's very tough. 
Armadillos are tougher, but man, weigh them...so they should be. Conti GP 4000 S tyres are probably the best allround tyres. 
Durability, just check out the reviews, not just my say so, these tyres will give me 10,000km's I don't of other tyres that perform as they do, and last that long. I had a set of armadillos, wore out to the canvas in just on 3000km. Just my story..


----------



## max354

Continental Gatorskin all the way. If your looking for something a little cheaper, you wont be flatting on The Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

suasponte2/75 said:


> you are kidding right? these are race day tires for a reason...you sacrifice durability for weight. you look at these the wrong way and the sidewalls might blow (I've had 2 within the last 6 months go out. 1 was only 2 weeks old).


I would disagree, I have had very, very good luck with my 4000S tires. They cut way less than my Michelin Pro2Races ever did. They have performed as well as Gatorskins for me in the flat department.

What the heck are people doing to the the sidewalls to blow them out, scrub curbs?


----------



## snosaw

Continental GP 4 Season...light, subtle and durable.


----------



## dileno

Either Conti GP 4 seasons, or the GP4000S, Both are very durable!


----------



## framesti

schwalbe durano (s or plus)


----------



## erik9108

suasponte2/75 said:


> you are kidding right? these are race day tires for a reason...you sacrifice durability for weight. you look at these the wrong way and the sidewalls might blow (I've had 2 within the last 6 months go out. 1 was only 2 weeks old).


I disagree as well. Been running these tires for the last 2 years down to the end of the wear indicators and never had a problem. My wife and 2 other friends also use them and none of us have ever had a malfunction.

I should add that I've been using the Mr Tuffy liners and haven't had to change a flat in 3 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gervase

Yes, agree with you about the Michellins, very fast tyre too, but found the same thing, soft as butter.. my wife said..."F...K...these" and started to throw them in the bin?? honey, why you throwing out the michellins, you only just bought them, "yes and I have had 2 punctures already"..so I took them on, use them for training. After 5 more punctures in less than 2 months, they ended up, where my wife was first directing them. 
So Pros, are fast, but soft, and still not any faster than conti's..


----------



## Gervase

I have heard of a guy raving about these too, so perhaps worth a try?


----------



## tednugent

Been happy with my Bontrager Race All Weather Hardcase.

Curious about the Maxxis Radiale 23c, but they are almost double the price of the Bontragers I have now.

http://www.maxxis.com/Bicycle/Road-Racing/Radiale-23c.aspx


----------



## CyclingVirtual

Stick with the armadillo's there are some bargains around with them.
http://tidd.ly/501af994


----------



## mklx01

For me, Conti 4000S and the thin Mr Tuffy tire liner (orange) are the best combination of low weight, rolling resistance and puncture resistance. Works well for long distance and winter training rides when you want a fast tire for wet and dry roads but not worry about flats from debris.


----------



## V3T

Blue CheeseHead said:


> What the heck are people doing to the the sidewalls to blow them out, scrub curbs?


They are probably over-inflating their tires.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Wrong answer*



V3T said:


> They are probably over-inflating their tires.


No, you do not blow out the sidewalls on tires by over-inflating them. Sidewall cuts from rocks are probably the most common cause. It takes something to cut some of the threads in the casing to trigger this kind of blowout. That or repeated "bruising" of the sidewall that weakens/breaks the threads.


----------



## TomH

Are you guys really riding your road bikes over rocks big enough to punch the sidewall? I suppose we all ride different roads, but thats pretty rough!


----------



## Jay Strongbow

I've had extremly good luck the Vittoria Paves. My only flat in the 5000ish miles I've been using them was a staple that I'm sure would have gotten through any bike tire.
I like everything else about them too.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I've had great luck with 25mm Conti GP4000's.. Yes they're a race tire but they'll last a solid 5000 miles. Very few flats. The few flats I did get would have been a flat in any tire I'm guessing. 

I'm currently running Ultremo ZX tires.. They're fast but less durable.. Think I'm going to start running more durability oriented tires though.. Gatorskins mayhaps..


----------



## kbwh

Since I've never flatted through gravel (I live by a gravel road, so I get a couple of km of it every ride) with 23 mm Michelin PR, PR2, P3R, or Vitt Corsa CX 21 mm or Pavé 24 mm tubulars, I think I'm all set with a pair of 25 mm Conti GP4seasons (the Gatorskins seem OTT...) for some serious gravel riding. I'm always on latex inner tubes, btw.

I see others in my club puncture every second time they hit a bit of the stuff with Conti GP4000s or Micelin P3R or equivalent. Maybe it's riding style, I dunno.


----------



## spinnmchan

mklx01 said:


> For me, Conti 4000S and the thin Mr Tuffy tire liner (orange) are the best combination of low weight, rolling resistance and puncture resistance. Works well for long distance and winter training rides when you want a fast tire for wet and dry roads but not worry about flats from debris.



same with me. maybe a bit heavier than just gatorskin. but much more supple and better in corners. just 4000s is too much flats.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*One rock*



TomH said:


> Are you guys really riding your road bikes over rocks big enough to punch the sidewall? I suppose we all ride different roads, but thats pretty rough!


All it takes is a car cutting the corner too sharp on a country road with a gravel shoulder. That kicks a few rocks up onto the pavement, and if you hit one wrong, you get a nick (or worse) in your sidewall.


----------



## Don4

burgrat said:


> I'm riding Specialized Armadillos (700x23c) on my road bike right now, but they are getting old and need replacement. I'm looking for less expensive tires, 700x25c that will be durable for rough tarmac here in Texas and resistant to puncturing. Any recommendations?


Speaking from the experience of riding for the past several years on Michigan's chip 'n seal / pothole riddled roads, I can recommend the Serfas Seca RS. Available in 700x23c (what I'm riding), 700x25c and 700x28c. They roll well, have good grip, and in my experience, are durable as well. I weigh about 250 and have not had any issues with flats, and just this weekend launched some pretty good rocks with them with no ill effects. Generally available for about $37.50 each.


----------



## cdhbrad

Small rocks and sharp stones along bike paths can slice a sidewall if you hit it just right and, oftentimes, you don't even see the rock or stone that caused it. Only takes a 1/4" or smaller slit in the side casing to ruin a tire.


----------



## bcp483

I was also having an awful lot of flats with my old Continental Ultra Sports that came on my bike, I went to the gatorskins and haven't had one yet.


----------

